# Engineers in Exile



## Dark Knight (Feb 15, 2007)

Mod Squad,

I was going to name this topic P.E.s in Exile but then I realized that there might be EITs also. I want to suggest a Sub-Forum where we can go and post a message of support to our brothers serving offshore, name it Iraq or Afghanistan, etc. With Don leaving soon we will have two members of this Board, as far as I know, deployed. I think is a nice way to show our appreciation. Would like to ask, if this can be done, for everybody to avoid posting other things but messages of support to these brave friends. There is plenty of room in this Board to post about other things. Let this Sub-Forum be exclusively to support our Engineers/Soldiers. :wacko:

Luis "Rattlesnake"


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2007)

I think them guys know we support them, I am all in favor of making a stickey thread in shoot the breeze where we can show our appreciation!

someone make it and I'll pin it!


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 16, 2007)

Give 'em hell boys. Your dedication and support to your country allows all of us to remain free. I think about the trials you must face daily, and know that I'm safe because of your choice to defend our great country. God's speed gentlemen, and come home safe!


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Feb 16, 2007)

Does "supporting the troops" mean " supporting the war"? How do you distinguish the difference? Not that I have a strong opinion either way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Let's hear it for Seajay, made contact with him today, he is also a PE in exile.


:multiplespotting: :appl: :thumbs: :woot: :bananalama:

JR


----------



## Recondo (Feb 18, 2007)

Hang in there guys!

Stay sharp and be on your toes. Operation Iraqi Freedom is at a pivotal stage now, so you guys there are setting the stage for the future. Not sure what capacity ya'll are serving, whether combat engineering, PRT, or facilities support, but engineers without a doubt are among the hardest workers there. So during your downtime, when you get tired of the KBR SOS chow and done all the MWR &amp; USO functions, the website has got alot to offer towards stimulating your mind and giving a chance to help others!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

tell seajay we said hello!

&amp; yes we are not really worthy enough to post in this thread and tell you thanks!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> tell seajay we said hello!
> &amp; yes we are not really worthy enough to post in this thread and tell you thanks!


Well said RG. Nothing said, or to be said here, will be enough to express our gratitude and how important you are for us as a Nation.

SeaJay: I have not interact too much with you but want to let you know I will include you and your family in our prayers as well as Don's and Sapper's. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> &amp; yes we are not really worthy enough to post in this thread and tell you thanks!


Exactly! I have no idea what to say except to be safe &amp; kick some ass, but above all - be safe.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 20, 2007)

3gorgesdam said:


> Does "supporting the troops" mean " supporting the war"? How do you distinguish the difference? Not that I have a strong opinion either way.



Not necessarily. In this country, as in yours, the troops don't have a choice about going to war. The CIC says "go" and they say "Yes Sir!". It is perfectly appropriate to show support for the troops themselves, even if you disagree with the war. They didn't make the decision for themselves to go to war because they thought it would be fun or glorious or whatever. The President sent them, and they go because it is their sworn duty, whether they like it or not. Imagine if you will that your brother was in the U.S. Army, and his unit gets called up for duty in Iraq. If you did not support the war itself, would you take it out on your brother? The only person that should be held responsible for the decision to go to war is the President, it's his call, not the troops'.

I happen to support the war, but I wish it was going smoother and that it was getting better press coverage. War's not an easy business though, I bet the Allies wished it went smoother during WWII also. This nation is at war with Muslim extremists whether or not the general public or a portion of the political leadership would like to admit it. The way I see it, we're fighting them in Iraq so we don't have to fight them here. I've got four young sons, and I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if one or more of them join the military and carry on this fight 15 years from now, if not in Iraq then somewhere else.

Give 'em hell guys, and come home safely to your families and to your grateful nation.


----------



## Bigwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!! :th_rockon:

 :bananalama: :thankyou: :thankyou: :thankyou: :thankyou:


----------



## Freon (Feb 21, 2007)

Sapper,

I guess you are getting settled in by now. How is the route clearance business?

Freon


----------



## ktulu (Feb 22, 2007)

I was sent this in an email today:

In case we find ourselves starting to believe all the anti-American sentiment and negativity, we should remember England's Prime Minister Tony Blair's words during a recent interview. When asked by one of his Parliament members why he believes so much in America, he said:

"A simple way to take measure of a country is to look at how many

want in... And how many want out."

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you:

1. Jesus Christ

2. The American G. I.

One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.

Keep your head low, fellas. And remember, you always have someone(s) that appreciates what you are doing...

ktulu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

I went to a presentation by a defense contractor a few nights ago. The presenter heads up the ethics office and most of her talking points were about ethics, but her roots were in security.

She said right now there are 16 active conflicts in which the the United States is engaged. Even though Iraq is up front and center stage getting most of the press, if that conflict were to go away, there would still be 15 conflicts.

It is staggering to think about how much our troops must give - not only those troops, but their family, friends, and community.

The work and sacrifice is very much appreciated for all of the conflicts around the world.






JR


----------



## screw (Mar 31, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> Not necessarily. In this country, as in yours, the troops don't have a choice about going to war. The CIC says "go" and they say "Yes Sir!". It is perfectly appropriate to show support for the troops themselves, even if you disagree with the war. They didn't make the decision for themselves to go to war because they thought it would be fun or glorious or whatever. The President sent them, and they go because it is their sworn duty, whether they like it or not. Imagine if you will that your brother was in the U.S. Army, and his unit gets called up for duty in Iraq. If you did not support the war itself, would you take it out on your brother? The only person that should be held responsible for the decision to go to war is the President, it's his call, not the troops'.
> I happen to support the war, but I wish it was going smoother and that it was getting better press coverage. War's not an easy business though, I bet the Allies wished it went smoother during WWII also. This nation is at war with Muslim extremists whether or not the general public or a portion of the political leadership would like to admit it. The way I see it, we're fighting them in Iraq so we don't have to fight them here. I've got four young sons, and I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if one or more of them join the military and carry on this fight 15 years from now, if not in Iraq then somewhere else.
> 
> Give 'em hell guys, and come home safely to your families and to your grateful nation.




:appl:

Stay safe and get the job done! I'm behind you and behind the cause! :unitedstates:


----------



## ktulu (May 10, 2007)

As I was cleaning out my office, I found this poem and thought I should put it in here.....

"Eulogy for a Veteran"

Do not stand at my grave and weep,

I am not here, I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow,

I am the diamond glints on snow.

I am the sunlight on ripened grain,

I am the gentle autumn rain.

When you awaken in the morning's hush,

I am the swift uplifting rush

of quiet birds in circled flight,

I am the soft stars that shine at night.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,

I am not here,

I did not die.

-Unknown

***Stay safe. We continue to pray for your safety.


----------



## kioti1 (May 10, 2007)

Hooorah!!!!!!

:thankyou:


----------



## kathik (Jul 2, 2007)

:unitedstates: I definitely support our men and women in the military!! My sister-in-law just headed to Iraq for 18 months and my brother heads out in August. They are "hoping" to be home by Christmas of 2008. :unitedstates: We will be thinking about you all!! :unitedstates:


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jul 5, 2007)

The role our brethren play became especially clear on the 4th. You guys rock! :th_rockon: . Kick some anti-US butts out there. :unitedstates:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 10, 2007)

I am so grateful to all those serving our country and their families. I have friends and family in military. I live in eastern NC, close to Camp Lejeune and Cherry Point. My prayers are with all of you. God bless you and your loved ones. You are all awesome.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in NC and it's late here, so I realized that the guys overseas are up really late. And I know you've got harder days and nights than I do. Take care and try to get enough rest. God bless you and keep you safe.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, y'all, for all you do. :unitedstates:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 24, 2007)

I found this quote that reminds me that we should cherish the freedom and liberty that we so often take for granted and also cherish those who fight to protect our way of life. Thanks.

"Those who profess to favor freedom and yet depreciate agitation, are people who want crops without ploughing the ground; they want rain without thunder and lightning; they want the ocean without the roar of its many waters. The struggle may be a moral one, or it may be a physical one, or it may be both. But it must be a struggle. Power concedes nothing without a demand; it never has and it never will."

Frederick Douglass


----------



## 111 (Jul 25, 2007)

SapperPE said:


>


What are you serving for? Our freedom?

Seems to be at a bit of a loss on this forum...if you know what I mean.

Sapper...you need to step up to the plate and deliver that home run. Do what you should be doing!

TM...soon to be banned for no good reason!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2007)

111 said:


> What are you serving for? Our freedom?
> Seems to be at a bit of a loss on this forum...if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sapper...you need to step up to the plate and deliver that home run. Do what you should be doing!
> ...



you make it very obvious that you have never spent a day in uniform


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ I second that statement. I would also add that he doesn't seem to understand words like honor, integrity, duty, commitment - these are things that our men and women in the armed forces live and breathe each and every day. Unlike TM the interloper who seems to have the answer to everything and duty to himself above everything else.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 25, 2007)

111 said:


> What are you serving for? Our freedom?
> Seems to be at a bit of a loss on this forum...if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sapper...you need to step up to the plate and deliver that home run. Do what you should be doing!
> ...


"for no good reason!"....You just showed us the good reason TM. You have no respect nor decency.

How dare you to mix our troops mission with your egomaniac pretentions?

TMcK, for what it worth, I still _*had*_ some kind of respect for you until now. You have no class and do not deserve to have the Engineer tittle.

I am very sorry about this Sapper. My apologies in behalf of all of us that support our Armed Forces.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 25, 2007)

111 said:


> What are you serving for? Our freedom?
> Seems to be at a bit of a loss on this forum...if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sapper...you need to step up to the plate and deliver that home run. Do what you should be doing!
> ...


Being a fairly late arrival here, I wondered what that guy could have done to so completely piss off many members of this group. That was until I logged on this morning. This man has no shame.

Thank you Luis and JR for posting intelligent responses. I was reduced to swearing every other word and didn't want to post a profanity filled rant on this thread.

Jim


----------



## maryannette (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Essence of a Hero*

"True heroism is remarkably sober, very undramatic. It is not the urge to surpass all others at whatever cost, but the urge to serve others whatever the cost."

I saw a poster on the wall of the gym this morning with this quote. I like it and thought it was appropriate to post here. Y'all are a class act in my book and have surpassed the integrity of those who criticize you.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 28, 2007)

111 said:


> What are you serving for? Our freedom?
> Seems to be at a bit of a loss on this forum...if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sapper...you need to step up to the plate and deliver that home run. Do what you should be doing!
> ...


How are you showing appreciation with that post?



maryannette said:


> *The Essence of a Hero*"True heroism is remarkably sober, very undramatic. It is not the urge to surpass all others at whatever cost, but the urge to serve others whatever the cost."
> 
> I saw a poster on the wall of the gym this morning with this quote. I like it and thought it was appropriate to post here. Y'all are a class act in my book and have surpassed the integrity of those who criticize you.


Second that maryannette.I don't know how someone can enjoy the freedom and safety our troops supply and then question how they do it.Unless you wore an uniform before and served far away from home I suggest shut the hell up.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 28, 2007)

UT,

I doubt that guy even wore a little league baseball uniform so take for what it worths. He was already disciplined and we should not worry about him anymore.

Poetic Justice: Sapper put the bann hammer on him.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 29, 2007)

"We make war that we may live in peace."

Aristotle

Thanks to y'all who make my peace possible. :unitedstates:


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 29, 2007)

Guys,

[That's gender neutral and include gals as well!]

If you'd like to show appreciation, why not do so with support? I'm sure Sapper could come up with a short list of things he or his troops could use. Don't necessarily believe some of the lists you find on the net.

Don't get me wrong... words of encouragement are great. But we all have the ability to make life a little bit better for our troops serving in harms way.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 29, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> Guys,
> [That's gender neutral and include gals as well!]
> 
> If you'd like to show appreciation, why not do so with support? I'm sure Sapper could come up with a short list of things he or his troops could use. Don't necessarily believe some of the lists you find on the net.
> ...


Count me in!!! What do you guys need? And how can we get it to you?


----------



## maryannette (Jul 30, 2007)

I can help. I don't know how long it takes to get there, but I'll get some stuff in the mail this week. :unitedstates:


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jul 31, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Twizzlers (this is solely for me)


That's kind of funny to me. When we were in Somalia, we had nothing but Twizzlers. It was like all that whoever made that candy made and they shipped it over.

We even brought them home on our vehicles to pass out to the local schools because everyone was sick of them by that time.

I shit red for four months after redeployment.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Sapper, flat or fitted sheets or sets?


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2007)

It's the least I could do. Y'all are there for us. Thank you.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sapper,

Any additions to your list of needs and/or is the address still the same? Wife and I want to send you guys a care package (no playing cards or porn, I promise).

-Ray


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sapper,

A friend of mine suggested sending over flea collars to put around your boots to keep the sand fleas away... any truth in that?

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

^^^ It is IP banned from my terminal as well Sapper.






JR


----------



## ktulu (Aug 15, 2007)

They look like the slap bracelets from back in the day....


----------



## maryannette (Aug 15, 2007)

"No one is free when others are oppressed."

Author unknown

:unitedstates:

This says a lot to me. I value the freedoms that I have as an American and I cannot imagine being a citizen of a country which would value me less as a person because I am a woman.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 5, 2007)

Sapper,

New to the boards, and just found this thread. Can you still use some of the things on your list?

Thanks for being over there.


----------



## testee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Sapper, I'll send a load your way!


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 12, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> It is always nice to get mail. I am fresh out of Twizzlers.


I am in the process of finding a box to put everything my wife and I collected in for you. Only other thing we need to do is find the box that we had a ton of paperback books (Grisham, Stephen King, Mario Puzo, etc.) in so you can have something to read... and my wife did buy enough Twizzlers that I won't be eating them all again.

-Ray


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2007)

ClemsonEngr, go to the post office and tell them you want to send a packaage to Iraq. they have a flat rate box that costs less than $10 to ship, and they will give that to you in advance to go fill up with stuff. :unitedstates:


----------



## maryannette (Nov 12, 2007)

Cement said:


> ClemsonEngr, go to the post office and tell them you want to send a packaage to Iraq. they have a flat rate box that costs less than $10 to ship, and they will give that to you in advance to go fill up with stuff. :unitedstates:


That's what I have done. It's a very good deal if the package is more than a couple of pounds.


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> My soldiers will be happy to recieve anything that you'd like to send. I have a few lists that I organize against most useful, most wanted, and please don't send.
> MOST USEFUL (while they have these things in our PX, we have a very small PX and we are not often restocked):
> 
> Sheets (twin)
> ...


bump


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 2, 2007)

^^^^Thanks Cement.

I was going to look for this post since I am preparing something.You just made it easy for me.


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you BIO. It really is pretty easy. The post office has flat rate boxes to ship to the troops, they give you the box for free, you go fill it up, then bring it back to ship for $8.95. You can send a nice gift for the troops in Sapper's command for less than $30, a little more if you get some DVDs. Be sure to put a pack of twizzlers for the CO.

The suggested deadline to get packages there on time is Dec 4, so the time is right!


----------



## ktulu (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I wish you would've told us this a few days ago. I put a package in the mail today. Hopefully you get it before Christmas.

Take Care,

ktulu


----------



## Enginnneeer (Dec 5, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> I've been thinking about the list. I have a couple of additions to add to the "want" items.
> - Those vacuum sealed sausages are mighty tasty
> 
> - Crackers and cheese spread
> ...


Maybe I could send it. I like all that stuff... and especially those Ranch Weat thins too  What kind of cold stuff do you like, any particular flavors?


----------



## SSmith (Jan 2, 2008)

SapperPE said:


> Bugchaser Insect Repellant Wristbands (which I put around my ankles).
> You can find them HERE
> 
> You know the funny thing about this company is that they have IP banned the iraq.centcom IP address. I guess somebody deployed to Iraq had a problem with the company and did something to get the whole military IP banned from their website, go figure, I know a bunch of soldiers who love these things and they work.


Thats really an unfortunate name for their product. Check out the Urban Dictionary definition of Bug Chaser. Not sure if thats why the IP is banned, but it is an interesting coincidence.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 2, 2008)

SapperPE said:


> Anyway, to everybody, thanks for sending what you have sent. However, I ask that nobody send anything else. There is a good possibility that I won't get it. I could possibly be sitting in my living room before it got to Iraq at this point.


Wow, Sapper. That is great news. How did this come about?

ktulu


----------



## Freon (Jan 2, 2008)

Sapper,

Good Luck on getting short-toured...As long as they don't use you to back fill a unit in Korea. Keep us posted.

Freon


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 2, 2008)

SapperPE said:


> Just the way the stars are alligning I suppose. It ain't decided yet, so to speak, but it looks like a possibility. Anyway, I'm not getting my hopes up, but I also need to start making some preparations and stopping incoming mail will happen shortly anyway, so it might as well happen now.


These are great news. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Sapper.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 6, 2008)

Very good news, Sapper. I hope it happens.


----------



## Blacktop (Jan 16, 2008)

Sapper, do you know of any other commanders we can send care packages to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

SapperPE said:


> Update: The stars have aligned, the moon has smiled good fortune, and the gods have blessed the mortal efforts of men.... I'm gonna be home (literally sleeping in my own bed) before Valentines Day!


Awesome Sapper !!!! :bananalama:

:unitedstates:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope you have a safe trip back!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 17, 2008)

That's awesome, Sapper!! Thank you for all that you have done! :unitedstates: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2008)

Good deal for you!


----------



## Freon (Jan 17, 2008)

Let us know when you get to Camp Virginia, then we can stop worrying about you.

Freon


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Blacktop (Feb 5, 2008)

SapperPE said:


> Blacktop - I do, but I don't. I don't know their APO's, so I can't pass that along, also, I wouldn't want to put their info out without talking to them and asking if they wanted me to share it. As I am figuratively walking out the door, I really don't have any time to make contact with those other commanders and get their permission. By the time I'd hear back, I would be in another country.


That's OK, I understand. Glad to hear you are coming back, stay safe.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys, I just found this thread and I got goose bumps reading it. My husband has been sitting here next to me as well and we both just want to say thank you. Your support for these guys has made Jeremy feel as if you have thanked him as well. YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!


----------



## sehad (Jun 20, 2008)

I got several friends over there as well! Some that have had to do some things that may not be mentioned here! Medics, gunnery sergents(I think is right for the marines), brother in desert storm, &amp; others that have had to do horrible thiings just to survive! Glad to see we are doing this!

I am proud of EVERY AMERICAN in harms way!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 9, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> Your support for these guys has made Jeremy feel as if you have thanked him as well.


We have ... THANK YOU, JEREMY!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 11, 2008)

Let me re-start this, since the last post was almost 6 months ago. Sapper, my prayers are with you as you head back over there. Stay safe!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 12, 2008)

I thank God every day that I have "angels" in uniform watching over me. Thank you. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2008)

I concur...stay safe and let us know if you need anything. There's enough of us to make sure everything at home is taken care of...you know, if your wife needs some math done 

Seriously, be safe and we're praying for you.


----------



## cement (Dec 12, 2008)

God speed Sapper, let us know what we can do here!


----------



## Sschell (Dec 13, 2008)

Bye Sap.... take care of yourself dude. Get home safe. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 3, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> Hello all. As of today, I am officially in a combat theater of operations.... again. Thanks for all of the support and prayers. I'll check in as often as possible.
> SapperPE
> 
> Engineer-in-exile (again).



Stay safe Sapper. I wish you well and pray for your safety and speedy return.


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2009)

x2, best of luck to you Sap.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 3, 2009)

:unitedstates:

Me, three.


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 3, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> Hello all. As of today, I am officially in a combat theater of operations.... again. Thanks for all of the support and prayers. I'll check in as often as possible.
> SapperPE
> 
> Engineer-in-exile (again).


Let us know how the quals on your new weapons (a keyboard, mouse, and Powerpoint!) turns out...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Stay safe Sapper. I wish you well and pray for your safety and speedy return.


What he said. Have fun trying to decifer the Survivor threads!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 5, 2009)

The avatar won't change until you come home Sapper, and I got some twizzlers...

Edit: It might change if I can get the name centered... but you get the point....

Edit #2: okay I got it fixed... now it won't change.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 6, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Let us know how the quals on your new weapons (a keyboard, mouse, and Powerpoint!) turns out...


Do you have special keyboarding PT?

^Very cool, engineergurl.


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad to hear all is well, keep in touch!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 13, 2009)

Sapper, I hear a song occasionally on the radio (contemporary Christian) that makes me think of you and pray for you. It's by Mark Schultz, "Letters from War". The end just says, "Bring him home." That's a good thing to pray for.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 16, 2009)

mary, there is a few good country ones i'll have to PM you about... keeps a wife's sanity to hear them....

funny, I have decided that we will never ever get to take our yellow ribbion down from the front tree.... our friend Ryan made it home this past Monday after 15 months.... and now Sapper is gone and in two weeks one of my close friends Amanda's hubby will leave with a bunch of riggers from my hubby's unit....

ANYWAY, the point is, keep our guys in your prayers... just cause things are changing, doesn't mean they aren't gone or leaving...

SAPPER, gonna try to find you on global tomorrow at work.....you are in both mine and Jeremy's prayers everynight and I think of you EVERYTIME I'm over at the SOF construction sites!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone have instructions/tips for how to send to an APO overseas? I've never done it before and it sounds complicated--customs forms and whatnot.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Does anyone have instructions/tips for how to send to an APO overseas? I've never done it before and it sounds complicated--customs forms and whatnot.



There is really only one form you need to fill out, just ask at the post office and they will give you the right one (I've used it so many times I can't really tell you what it's called)...

If you are sending anything that can leak, put it in a ziplock... i've had carnation instant breakfast leak all over everything... make sure that the box is packed as tightly as possible... it keeps things from breaking...

Don't bother with the insurance that the post office offers... once it leaves the country, it isn't covered so it's a waste of money, and it also sends up a red flag to those inspecting the mail overseas in customs that there might be something valuable...

some post offices want you to be very specific on the customs forms, but it's best to be as generic as possible... for example... rather then toothpaste and razors, I used to just put personal hygine items... instead of video games, just put games.... this also helps keep it going thru customs....

Remember that there are restrictions on what the guys are and are not allowed to have, so don't send any thing that can get them in trouble... just check first to find out what they need...

Other then that, an APO address is just like any other regular US address....


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 1, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Does anyone have instructions/tips for how to send to an APO overseas? I've never done it before and it sounds complicated--customs forms and whatnot.


Take a look at http://www.usps.com/supportingourtroops/ and http://www.bootsonground.com/shipping-packages-overseas.htm.

Other than the customs form, it's just like any other mailing... except when it gets to outside the U.S. it goes into the military postal system.

I think you can also get free shipping material, including customs forms:



> The USPS has a program for military family members and friends to supply them with packaging materials to send packages to troops overseas. If you call 1-800-610-8734 and select option # 1, Ask them for the "Military pack" they will send you boxes, tape, packaging materials and labels. They will also give you an I.D. number so if your supply runs low, you just call them up and they'll send you more supplies. The materials take about four to ten days to receive. I Don't know if any of you have mailed any packages lately, but if you go to mail box etc., they will charge you for the box, tape, peanuts, labels and everything else the can think of! After a while, those charges start to add up!


But I haven't called the number to check.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 1, 2009)

I just tried to call, but pressing 1 just got them to continue in English. I didn't know what to select next...

So, I went to USPS.com and found this:



> Military Care Package Kit
> Since Priority Mail service supplies are the packaging of choice for families preparing care packages for service members overseas, the USPS has created a "Mili-kit" based on the items most frequently requested by the military.
> 
> The kit contains:
> ...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2009)

Not too sure where to post this... but I wanted to give a universal update on the hubbys situation... I know he's not an engineer.. but you know...

so right now we are in the inbetween stages... and it is bouncing between him going to Honduras and him not going.... (last friday he was definitly going, now it's only an 80% chance) so I am asking all of you to pray/hope that he doesn't go since we have been pretty limited on our time together since we got married, and it's been just around a year since he last deployed and since we just moved 10 months ago and I have yet to meet more then 3 people I could trust since we have been here (okay I'm ranting about the bad stuff,sorry).

As always I know that what happens, happens... and the Army is the Army... but knowing I've got all your support no matter what helps, and I am partially venting... I'll keep you updated as our lives hang in limbo up to the commanders, and ask everyone to remind me of two things if he leaves and I get frustrated as heck

1.) He's not in Iraq or Afghnistan (Sapper- you are always in my thoughts but I can still hope my hubby doesn't have to go)

2.) I might actually finally get a honeymoon out of this trip

Okay I'll let you all be, and apologize for not spending much time on here, but we have had some crazy past few months here.... crazy man.


----------



## benbo (Mar 5, 2009)

engineergurl said:


> so I am asking all of you to pray/hope that he doesn't go


You got it.

Good luck EG.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 5, 2009)

^Second that!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

Me, too. 

In the end, you are right. The Army is the Army, but I hope things work out for both of you. And, you have plenty of friends when you need us.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 7, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I just tried to call, but pressing 1 just got them to continue in English. I didn't know what to select next...
> So, I went to USPS.com and found this:


Thanks for the follow-up! Now no one has an excuse to not send Sapper a package...


----------



## Freon (Mar 7, 2009)

Engineergurl, I can understand your pain, but not realy know it. (Kind of like labor pains) My wife put up with 18 years of the Marines. I'll give you my spouse's contact info also if you want to vent to some one who has been there/done that.

Freon


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 15, 2009)

okay I am a jerk... it has been well over a month since I have been on here, I won't lie.... but have you guys heard of BRAC? Yeah, I got well over 100 projects right now... and they haven't hired anyone else yet. I've been quite busy and very tired when I get home...

We thought that the hubby wouldn't have to go, but it's still up in the air... (actually found out about that one tonight).

Sapper- I forget that our e-mail gets the Dsign on it, I'll send you one from my ako account directly instead of my desktop mail and hope that will work... but thanks for the heads up... I ate all your twizzlers but I'll pick up some more 

Freon- thanks for the offer, and I'll be in touch

Benbo, Flyer and Mary (and everyone else)- thanks for the support and just to let you guys know, I know that when it gets stressful, I can always come back to EB and call on you all for support!

Well I am going to go TRY to catch up on all the other posts on here... see ya on the flip side!

EG


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 16, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Thanks for the follow-up! Now no one has an excuse to not send Sapper a package...


The FLAT-RATE box is a great deal... only about $10 and you can stuff an awful lot of Twizzlers in there if you're so inclined. You can get the shipping stuff directly by visiting your local post office. And USPS now offers an on-line way to fill out the 2976-A customs form here - though I'm not sure what a 2976-E is.

Come on... send a few more packages!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 2, 2009)

Just thinking of all the BRAVE Americans who are serving abroad and praying that they are safe. God bless you.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 19, 2009)

Sap,

Just wanted to check in and see how you guys are doing. The news over here sounds like things are getting pretty bad over there. I hope all is well with you and hopefully you'll be heading home soon.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 14, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> Chucktown, the day you wrote that post, was a pretty miserable day for me here. Two sustained attacks against our base that day. When I say sustained, I mean 45 minutes to an hour each time. Good news is nobody was hurt (well, no US forces). That was the Afghanistan election day. Come to think about it, that whole week sucked.
> So, on to more encouraging topics, I'm less than two lunar cycles from getting on a C-17 Cargo / Troop transport plane out of this country. We've got a welcome home ceremony planned for two days before turkey day and thanksgiving couldn't be any more sweet than when you are enjoying it while watching football games without AFN commercials.



Awesome news SAP. I hope it all works out as planned and you'll be eating Thanksgiving dinner with your family at home.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2009)

still have the avatar dude, but I ate your twizzlers, sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPjzX-V4Jsc


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> Welcome home ceremony scheduled for 24 November 2009!



just in time for turkey day!!!!!!


----------



## benbo (Sep 23, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## cement (Sep 23, 2009)

that *is* good news!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 23, 2009)

Great news Sapper!! Here's to hoping you are enjoying turkey in the states on Thanksgiving!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 23, 2009)

That will be a happy day indeed!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2009)

HighwayPE said:


> Hello all, some good news, I flew out of Afghanistan today. Still not home, I have about three weeks in Kyrgyzstan doing some work here to support our replacements getting into position in Afghanistan, but at least I'm in a place where they don't shoot rockets at us.


I think it would take me 3 weeks to be able to say the name of that country, and another month or so to be able to spell it correctly consistently. They definitely need to buy a vowel.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 1, 2009)

God bless America and all those who fight for and support this great country!!!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been thinking of them lately. And praying for them. I believe it makes a difference.


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 22, 2010)

God bless the men and women who serve our country may you return home safe!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 4, 2010)

God bless those who defend our freedom and fight for freedom in other countries. Happy Independence Day.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 8, 2010)

Reminder that we still have service people in hostile environments. Keep them and their families in your prayers.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 19, 2010)

I pray for them often.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 1, 2010)

During this season, while we celebrate or bitch about traditions, realize that the freedom to celebrate and bitch has a cost. Remember those who are serving, those have served, those who have a family member or relative serving or who have lost a friend or family member in service. There are many who will be separated from family during the holidays. I'll be praying for them.

:unitedstates:


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm doing a leave between taskers (tacking on another 6-months to the 6 I am finishing up right now) which is basically an R&amp;R but it has to fall on a pay period so I can go back on my home District's payroll for one paycheck. The way the pay periods are laid out, I am going to just miss being home for Christmas, but I'll be home on the 31st for 16 days. I actually leave here on the 30th so it is getting close enough that I am starting to count down the days.


----------



## aucivileng (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2011)

:unitedstates:


----------



## ElCid03 (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw Mechanical buddy off to the 'stan today. Crappy day to say the least.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 13, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> Saw Mechanical buddy off to the 'stan today. Crappy day to say the least.



Does he know where he's headed?


----------



## rktman (Feb 15, 2011)

First, thanks for all those doing the good work overseas and elsewhere. Second, what's the best route for a Civil to become involved in such work? COE or other? Thanks.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 20, 2011)

To be honest, I'm not even sure anymore. You used to be able to go to http://www.cpol.us.army.mil and look jobs up there that were exclusively Army (USACE), but they've changed it. They forward you to Army Civilian Service now and you can do a job search there but when I searched for "deployable" there was only one position that showed up in Chicago. There are some that show up as SA-OA - The Middle East that look like they are overseas positions in Afghanistan/Iraq for Schedule A's (contractors working for the USACE). We've got several Sch. A's here and quite a few of them end up getting a Gov't job after they leave here. It looks like the USACE is trying to go through USAJobs now also.

If you are looking in a specific area, I'd say check those two sites in the area you're looking for. If you're open to relocating and do a search for Civil Engineers, it comes up with several in quite a few different places. Even though there aren't many "deployable" positions showing up, if you can get in with the USACE, you can always volunteer to come over.


----------



## rktman (Feb 20, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure anymore. You used to be able to go to http://www.cpol.us.army.mil and look jobs up there that were exclusively Army (USACE), but they've changed it. They forward you to Army Civilian Service now and you can do a job search there but when I searched for "deployable" there was only one position that showed up in Chicago. There are some that show up as SA-OA - The Middle East that look like they are overseas positions in Afghanistan/Iraq for Schedule A's (contractors working for the USACE). We've got several Sch. A's here and quite a few of them end up getting a Gov't job after they leave here. It looks like the USACE is trying to go through USAJobs now also.
> If you are looking in a specific area, I'd say check those two sites in the area you're looking for. If you're open to relocating and do a search for Civil Engineers, it comes up with several in quite a few different places. Even though there aren't many "deployable" positions showing up, if you can get in with the USACE, you can always volunteer to come over.


Thanks Jeb. I've been reading your posts, would you do it again?


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would definitely do it again. In fact I'll probably see about doing it again in about 8 months or so, just not sure if I'll do a year again or 6 months this time.

The worst thing is being away from the family. If I wasn't married I would have already been over here a long time ago. Even if I was married, if we didn't have kids she would have tried to come over as a Schedule A...they put you in the same area.


----------



## ElCid03 (Feb 21, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw Mechanical buddy off to the 'stan today. Crappy day to say the least.
> ...


He's in Khandahar. I tried to go with him as an Navy IA but my chain of command was none too receptive. I feel truly ashamed of myself for not being over there right now.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 22, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > ElCid03 said:
> ...


That's where a lot of the fun is at the moment. Khandahar is a pretty big place though so not too bad. I'm in Bagram on the other side of the country although we do stop at Khandahar on our flights to Dubai when we're headed out for R&amp;R's. He should be having lots of fun come summer when the temps are up over 100 every day. It gets hot here, but at least we're up around 5,000ft so it's not quite as bad.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 10, 2011)

The days are getting short. Supposed to be flying out of here in a few days (not allowed to say exactly when we go) for Kabul so we can get our conrats from a Colonel who's never even met us...I suspect he's more interested in getting his picture taken as much as possible. To do that requires two armored convoys from and to the Kabul airport and a hotel stay for the day in Dubai; not for a day, for THE day as in get there at 7-8 in the morning and they have to put us up in a hotel for 16 hours during the day until it's time for our midnight flight back to Dules. As opposed to walking from our office over to the PAX terminal at our nice secured airfield and catching a flight straight to Dubai with no hotel required.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 10, 2011)

You all will be in my prayers. Hope all goes well and safely.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 16, 2011)

We'll folks it looks like my time arrived and I am now deployed to a combat theater (Afghan) of operations. I'm in a very strange place in RC Capital but the boards are accessible so please keep up the funny posts; it's a welcome diversion from the weirdness of the day.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 16, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> We'll folks it looks like my time arrived and I am now deployed to a combat theater (Afghan) of operations. I'm in a very strange place in RC Capital but the boards are accessible so please keep up the funny posts; it's a welcome diversion from the weirdness of the day.


Stay safe, get home in one piece, and thank you for your service. :unitedstates:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 16, 2011)

stay safe!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 16, 2011)

Stay safe Cid


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 16, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> We'll folks it looks like my time arrived and I am now deployed to a combat theater (Afghan) of operations. I'm in a very strange place in RC Capital but the boards are accessible so please keep up the funny posts; it's a welcome diversion from the weirdness of the day.


Thanks for serving our great nation.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! All is well so far on the safety front; if anyone has any insights on how to deal with Afghan Contractors please PM me with your advice.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 17, 2011)

Stay safe, Cid. You'll be in my prayers.

I only know how to deal with (dirty, rotten, cheatin', lyin') American contractors.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 17, 2011)

Stay safe, Cid. You'll be in my prayers.

I only know how to deal with (dirty, rotten, cheatin', lyin') American contractors.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2011)

Stay safe! Let us know if you need anything sent over...I seem to remember we're pretty good at care packages.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 24, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > ElCid03 said:
> ...


You aren't kidding about the length of Disney Drive. We did it in body armor trying to find the temporary billeting office in the dark which was not so fun. The PX there is really nice, especially when you can find Diet Mountain Dew. The only bad thing about Bagram is trying to sleep right next to the flight line. I thought the jets were loud when I lived in VA Beach but Bagram takes the cake.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 25, 2011)

stay safe you guys. thanks for serving and check in when you can....we worry.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 28, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't kidding about the length of Disney Drive. We did it in body armor trying to find the temporary billeting office in the dark which was not so fun. The PX there is really nice, especially when you can find Diet Mountain Dew. The only bad thing about Bagram is trying to sleep right next to the flight line. I thought the jets were loud when I lived in VA Beach but Bagram takes the cake.
> ...


I'm pretty well suited with the exception of D-Rings. I have broken quite a few of them already. If you also have a spare M-4 cleaning kit around the house PM me and I would like to take that off your hands.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 15, 2012)

Well, in case you didn't figure it out from my recent absense for a little while there and from some of my recent posts, I am back in the 'Stan. I'll be here for a year again...at least (more on that in a bit).

At least I was able to get back to Bagram. I figure if I'm going to be here for a while at least I get to be some place with some room to move around and more stuff going on to keep occupied during our very few off hours. I was also able to get right into a single wet (code for my own bathroom) room as soon as I got here which is a huge plus. For those that are interested, Bagram is a much quieter place now. It appears they've moved all the A-10's here from Kandahar which aren't nearly as loud as the 15's and 16's that were here last time...the Warthogs were always my favorite anyway. I'd say it's nice being someplace with a good PX too but right now they are all looking pretty bare because of Pakistan's bitching and moaning which has the pass for the main road route into the country closed. Last time we schecked, the North PX had about 800 cans of Pringles and 150 cases of Red Bull and not much else.

So as I said right now I'm scheduled to be here for a year, but it may end up being longer than that. Apparently with budgets being cut the construction crunch is finally starting to catch up on the Government side of things. A few months before I left they started looking for people to take early retirement which isn't a good sign. Then a week or so before I left they had a "town hall meeting" at the office. I took leave my last 3 weeks at home to hang out with the family so I missed it, but word from the guys was that they were looking to ax a number of Con-Reps, Engineers and Admin people from our office by FY13. As long as I'm over here I'm off their books so hopefully I should be fine, but I told them I'd get with them in 8 months or so and see if things have improved at all. Hopefully they'll have their act together by then but if things are still iffy then I may be sticking around here a little longer and in the meantime I can also keep an eye out for other Gov't positions close to home.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 15, 2012)

jeb,

Take care and let us know how things are going and if there's anything we can do for you.

IlPadrino-


----------



## MA_PE (May 15, 2012)

^ditto. be careful over there.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 15, 2012)

jeb,

Stay as safe as you can while over there. Like Ilpadrino said, let us know if we can help.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 15, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> jeb,
> 
> Stay as safe as you can while over there. Like Ilpadrino said, let us know if we can help.


x2


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2012)

Praying for safety and peace. Merry Christmas and blessings to all who protect us.


----------

